# FS: Devils Own Progressive controller



## userid65 (Jan 27, 2014)

This is a new, never used Voltage control progressive water / methanol injection control. Please refer to this link from Devils own...http://www.alcohol-injection.com/en/...roller-voltage

This unit is new, never been installed. Instructions are posted on Devil's Own website at http://http://www.alcohol-injection.com/en/water-injection-parts/14-progressive-controller.html#/controller-voltage


Retail at Devil's Own is $165.00
Will sell for $95.00 shipped.

Paypal, money order OK


----------

